# want to breed denticulata



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

1st of is it possible

2nd if it it any pointers

thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its possible. But read up on them first.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.tortoiselife.co.uk/html/breeding/Breeding1.htm


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

dezboy said:


> http://www.tortoiselife.co.uk/html/breeding/Breeding1.htm


Denticulata = Tortoise?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks people







i hope to get 5 but ill take as many as i can get


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers Aquatics Posted Today, 01:00 AM
> QUOTE(dezboy @ Aug 14 2006, 02:35 AM)
> 
> http://www.tortoiselife.co.uk/html/breeding/Breeding1.htm
> ...


I suppose to him it does.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Piranha Breeding Forum

Harry


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

dezboy said:


> http://www.tortoiselife.co.uk/html/breeding/Breeding1.htm










!


----------

